# Clavier AZERTY français

## Roy110

Question très bête et je suis désolé, si cette question a déjà été posée ailleurs car malgré mes recherches je n'ai pas trouvé d'explications pouvant m'aider à cela.

Salut à tous !

Je boote Gentoo depuis le DVD, on me propose de choisir ma langue, je choisis le français.

Par contre, un truc que je remarque c'est que le clavier ne correspond pas bien au clavier français. Par exemple quand j'appuie sur "é", je retrouve "{".

Comment résoudre cela ?

Normalement, il devrait y avoir une commande pour lister tous les layouts de clavier français et à partir de là, je pourrais bien mettre mon clavier AZERTY, mais j'ai aucune idée de comment faire tout cela...

----------

## YetiBarBar

Bonjour,

Pour la console "pure":

```
find /usr/share/keymaps/ -type f -name "*fr*" 
```

à utiliser avec: 

```
loadkeys fr
```

Edit: Pour azerty, tu as plutôt intérêt à lister: 

```
 ls /usr/share/keymaps/i386/azerty
```

----------

## Roy110

Impeccable, rien à dire, exactement ce que je cherchais, merci beaucoup c'est sympa ^^.

Une petite note pour les curieux ou débutants qui débarqueraient après:

J'ai perso un clavier latin azerty donc j'ai tapé:

 *Quote:*   

> loadkeys fr-latin1

 

Donc ne pas hésiter à bien vérifier et choisir le clavier correspondant en fonction de nos besoins.

----------

